# American Cars/Sexiest to Ugliest



## Tim L (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, we need a car thread in the sports section....doesn't take too much thought...older you are the more valuable your opinion because you seen alot of cars...Nothing complicated; what's the best looking, sexiest American car you have ever seen and what is the gawd ugliest piece of crap american car you have ever seen; so ugly its sticks with you like cold lumpy oatmeal..

 First, best looking is the 1956 Chevy Bel Air hardtop; yellow and white or black and light green two tone; both were gorgous...A man with this car could rule the world..

 Ugliest piece of crap; well that was the 1969 AMC Gremlin; "hot" blue with the white strip and an old rusty tailpipe extension....Only thing worst would be to have a big wart on your nose.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lock this thread.... It is OVAH!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2011)

`57 Chevy.

Ugliest-anything made after 1973.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2011)

I really like this car.

What kind is it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I really like this car.
> 
> What kind is it?



What car?


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I really like this car.
> 
> What kind is it?



Is that the Mercury Cougar?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> Is that the Mercury Cougar?



Is that you Ol' Red? The creator of the "How to mount a cougar thread"


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is that you Ol' Red? The creator of the "How to mount a cougar thread"



 I was trying to make a joke.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> Is that the Mercury Cougar?



This picture illustrates two things:  1. Cars are timeless and 2. Hot cars are cheaper to own than hot chicks. 

Next lesson at 4 ... stay tuned!


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 5, 2011)

Ugliest has to be the Aztec, what a monstrosity.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> I was trying to make a joke.



Well there you go


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Here ya go !


----------



## benellisbe (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 5, 2011)

The answer is a Corvette.  Which year is up to personal preference...  I prefer the '63, '71, and the new ones.

C1





C2





C3





C4





C5





C6


----------



## seastrike (Oct 5, 2011)

I think many were awesome so its hard to pick the 63 split window corvette stingray (silver with red leather esp) honarable mention to 64 buick riviera( incredible lines) Ugliest also a very tough pick mid 80's dodge omni cadillac cimmeron EWWW! FORD TEMPO


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 5, 2011)

1971 442W30 is my preference. Of course I am a little biased.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the two ugliest cars (not including almost everything made in the 80's) are the Pacer and the Aztec.


----------



## seastrike (Oct 5, 2011)

if that is your olds you are seriously lucky it is very very sharp


----------



## Ish Monroe (Oct 5, 2011)

Ferrari 458 Italia


----------



## o2bfishin (Oct 5, 2011)

seastrike said:


> I think many were awesome so its hard to pick the 63 split window corvette stingray (silver with red leather esp) honarable mention to 64 buick riviera( incredible lines) Ugliest also a very tough pick mid 80's dodge omni cadillac cimmeron EWWW! FORD TEMPO



You just brought back some memories! My grandad had a 1964 Buick Riviera. Man it was sharp, and it had a 465 Wildcat under the hood. I distinctly remember how the shifter looked in that car even though I was only 7 or 8 when he had it. I've only seen one other on the road.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the two ugliest cars (not including almost everything made in the 80's) are the Pacer and the Aztec.



Don't for get the AMC Gremlin and the Ford Pinto !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2011)

Ish Monroe said:


> Ferrari 458 Italia



Gonna be hard to make that one fall under the OP's category of "American made" now isn't it?


----------



## Tim L (Oct 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be hard to make that one fall under the OP's category of "American made" now isn't it?



Yep..nice car but has to be American made...Surprized no one has mentioned the "Metropolitan" yet.....Was a strange looking little car...


----------



## Tim L (Oct 5, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The answer is a Corvette.  Which year is up to personal preference...  I prefer the '63, '71, and the new ones.
> 
> C1
> 
> ...



Corvettes were/are almost magical...many guys that were/are duds become poplular with the ladies once they have a corvette..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 5, 2011)

Really ugly especially because it had so much to live up to...


----------



## Wacenturion (Oct 5, 2011)

Always liked Arctic White and Hugger Orange.  One of only 251, 30th Anniversary SS Convertibles made in 1997.  This one is a six speed.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 5, 2011)

My vote for sexiest. 

Currently undergoing complete resto-mod

along with it's buddy, both 1960


----------



## seastrike (Oct 5, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Really ugly especially because it had so much to live up to...



The foxbody mustang lived up to its past. In stock configuration it was faster than a 65 with a 289 zero to sixty and in 1/4 mile. It handles great and gets like 24 mpg highway. Not the most sexy mobile ever but a simple design that functioned really well.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

Best looking '66 Ford 427 Shelby Cobra 






Ugliest: #1 AMC Gremlin






Ugliest: #2 AMC Pacer


----------



## alphachief (Oct 5, 2011)

Some call it ugly...but it's my all time favorite American muscle car.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Best looking '66 Ford 427 Shelby Cobra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree with all three of these. That 66 Ford could be rolled out today and be one of the hottest cars going.


----------



## Tim L (Oct 5, 2011)

alphachief said:


> Some call it ugly...but it's my all time favorite American muscle car.



Now THAT'S a car; drive up in that and youd not be taken lightly..


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 5, 2011)

I like this one.


----------



## j.reagan (Oct 5, 2011)

My dream truck, this thing is "SEXY"!!! What's not sexy about a ZZ572???


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 5, 2011)

Growing up, I always loved these cars.


----------



## 66 POJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Really ugly especially because it had so much to live up to...



 You are nuts! I love most Mustangs, mid 70's really sucked. I have had a few(6). That car pictured started my obsession. I will have a 7-UP edition eventually.
Currently I have a '90 GT and just sold a '04 mach 1.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Growing up, I always loved these cars.



Mighty Fine right there !!!


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 6, 2011)

The "Yugo" must be mentioned as one of the all time ugliest.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks Pretty good to me??


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2011)

The ugliest one is the one Burt Reynolds never drove.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Oct 7, 2011)

Always been partial to the '66   (by the way, this one pictured is original and unrestored with 28k original miles)


----------



## centerc (Oct 7, 2011)

corvette for chevy 67-68 fastback mustang ford and 1998 ram truck


----------

